# New deer supplement link



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

First I've heard of it.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you trying to advertise or what? $20 for 7.5 pounds is way too much for mineral.


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

Not much in the way of science on the web site... read the science page on the web sight and it sounded like a magazine ad... 

Too many other products out there for less than $20 per 7.5lb bag. Feeding high protein pellets @ $8 per 40-50lb bag will get the same results.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

The way you keep bumping this makes me think! Whats your in with them? I see you are from the same area


----------



## rwtaxidermy (Sep 15, 2007)

*You Can Get the same Results or better*

WITH TROPHY ROCK !:wink:


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

if there is a product that works and it is from yur area wouldnt you tell other people how it works. will trophy rocks or any other supplement hold deer in the area and have the same deer on camera every day if so let me know and i will try it.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

jamesaf2870 said:


> if there is a product that works and it is from yur area wouldnt you tell other people how it works. will trophy rocks or any other supplement hold deer in the area and have the same deer on camera every day if so let me know and i will try it.


Yes, I would tell people about a product from my area. You are right. I am big proponent for the "little man" But here is an answer to your request.

I had this same buck on my cam EVERY DAY, and sometimes I used VitaRack26 and sometimes I used Redhead OnTarget and sometimes I used a 50lb. bag of horse feed and minerals ($8) from my local grain elevator. It keeps them there! and this is only one buck. I have mulitple pictures of other bucks continually visiting the sites.


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*bonedmonium*

Hey Guys ,

I want you guys to know I am not trying to bash any other products. But we did test Bonedmonium against everything out there.And we knew had great product but we didnt release it until we did side by side test in front of cameras and we let the deer be the real judge and there was nothing we tested that will attract and hold and give deer what they need like Bonedmonium just give it try and you will not be disspointed.


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm going to start off by saying that I have no stake in the success of this company. I live in the same city and know Dozerdude from work and our mutual passion for archery. That is how I found out about it and actually have had the opportunity to test their product. 

I've been using bonedmonium on 20 acres that I own for about 30 days. Of all the things I've used, and I'll admit I haven't used everything. It is the best feed supplement I've tried. I've got picture after picture of deer that I've never seen before on that property or that area for that matter. After reviewing the side-by-side comparison pictures, data on the RFV, and my own personal experiences with this supplement, I've drawn the conclusion that it is the best product _for me_ come October. I cannot say it will be the best for you. It is an excellent attractant that has exceptional nutritional value for the deer. Nothing more, nothing less.

I'm like most hunters and that is, its hard to change whats been successful for us in the past. Anyways, I'm not pimping the product. I thought I would share my experiences with it. Take it for what its worth.:darkbeer::darkbeer: 

~J


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*bonedmonium*

You guys should check out the website blog page .To see the big deer that have sent in using bonedmonium.


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*bonedmonium*

ttt


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*bonedmonium*

ttt


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*bonedmonium*

ttt


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

up up and away


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Dozerdude (Feb 1, 2008)

*Bonedmoniumn*

Opening day of Oklahoma archery tommorrow keep watching the blog page at Bonedmonium.com to see if some of the gaint buck that have been getting posted get whacked


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

